# Εσείς... μπλογκοσουρτουκεύετε;



## nickel (Nov 23, 2008)

Ολόκληρο κυριακάτικο κείμενο για τα μπλογκ έγραψε ο Νίκος ο Ξυδάκης (που καταπιάνεται με το θέμα κάθε τόσο και διαθέτει και δικό του μπλογκ, όπου φιλοξενούνται κυρίως αναδημοσιεύσεις των άρθρων του στην Καθημερινή) και ούτε μια φορά δεν χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο «ιστολόγιο».

*Η δική μου ερώτηση: υπάρχουν κάποια μπλογκ που διαβάζετε συστηματικά; Θα προτείνατε κάποιο/κάποια και για ποιο λόγο;*

Εγώ, όπως ξέρετε, δεν παραλείπω να περνάω από τα «γλωσσολόγια» (και να ενημερώνω και το σχετικό νήμα), αλλά δεν περισσεύει χρόνος για άλλα, παρά μόνο στο πλαίσιο «περνούσα, είδα φως και μπήκα».

Α, και το κείμενο του Ξυδάκη (σόρι, Νίκο, για την αντιγραφή):

*Ενήλικα μπλογκ*

Προτού καν ενηλικιωθεί η εγχώρια μπλογκόσφαιρα, το ’ριξε στην εσωστρέφεια… Μια πρόσφατη έρευνα για την πολιτική κουλτούρα των Ελλήνων μπλόγκερ (περιοδικό Monthly Review και VPRC) και κάποιες μετρήσεις των δημοφιλέστερων μπλογκ–στόχων κρατούν αναμμένες τις συζητήσεις. Οι οποίες συζητήσεις, οντολογικές, φαινομενολογικές, επιστημολογικές, ψυχαναλυτικές, ουδέποτε έπαψαν, από το καλοκαίρι του 2007.

Ουσιαστικά, λίγο πριν από το καλοκαίρι του ’07 τα μπλογκ ανακαλύφθηκαν από τα παραδοσιακά μίντια κι άρχισε το hype: η υπερεπένδυση, η υπερερμηνεία, η υπερκατανάλωση. Δικτυακά αναλφάβητοι και τεχνοσπασίκλες μίγδην διείδαν στα μπλογκ έναν μιντιακό Μεσσία, που έδινε φωνή τους πολίτες, μετασχημάτιζε τη δύσθυμη δημοκρατία, αναδιένειμε ισχύ. Μπλόγκερ έσπευσαν στα μικρόφωνα και στις κάμερες, έγιναν κόλουμνιστ, σπίκερ, ευθυμογράφοι, διδάσκοντες σε σχολές, σύμβουλοι σε κόμματα. Εμφανίστηκε νέο επάγγελμα: μπλόγκερ.

Ενάμιση χρόνο μετά τις βουβές διαδηλώσεις, τα μπλογκ στοχάζονται τους εαυτούς τους. Κάποιοι μυκτηρίζουν τον λαϊκισμό, την ανωνυμογραφία και τον υποκειμενισμό· κάποιοι άλλοι λοιδορούν τις μετρήσεις και τις μεθοδολογίες· άλλοι συνεχίζουν να μπλογκάρουν σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτε… Ωστόσο, κάτι έχει αλλάξει πράγματι.

Κατ’ αρχάς έχει αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των μπλογκ, έχουν αυξηθεί οι αναγνώστες, έχει αυξηθεί η εμβέλεια, έχει σωρευτεί άφθονο περιεχόμενο και σωρεύεται καθημερινά. Κι έχουν διαμορφωθεί φυσιογνωμίες, στυλ, είδη. Σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις επισκέψεων, τα πιο πολυσύχναστα μπλογκ είναι τα δημοσιογραφικού ή παραδημοσιογραφικού περιεχομένου, τα οποία συγκροτούνται με πλήθος αναδημοσιεύσεων από τον Τύπο, με την προσθήκη παραπολιτικών, κουτσομπολιών, μικρολιβέλων – στη πλειονότητά τους ανωνυμογραφήματα.

Η μέθοδος μετρήσεως αμφισβητείται, αλλά γεγονός παραμένει ότι στο τρέχον Top 50 των ελληνόφωνων μπλογκ λίγα είναι τα λεγόμενα ποιοτικά, όσα θα μπορούσαν να διεκδικήσουν τις δάφνες του Νέου Μέσου, της Νέας Δημοσιογραφίας, της Δημοσιογραφίας των Πολιτών κ.ο.κ. Γεγονός είναι επίσης ότι τη δυναμική του νέου μέσου έσπευσαν πολύ γρήγορα να εκμεταλλευτούν δημοσιογράφοι των «παλαιών μέσων», χαμηλού δυναμικού και αισθητικής, πολιτικοί ξύλινης γλώσσας, πικραμένοι και φανατικοί – το εν γένει οικοσύστημα της εγχώριας δημοκρατίας. Αλλά είπαμε: Το νέο μέσο είναι δημοκρατικό.

Η κατάληψη της μπλογκόσφαιρας από αδαείς ως προς τη γλώσσα του μέσου και την αισθητική του, και από λαϊκιστικό– εντυπωσιοθηρικό περιεχόμενο, δίνει τον τόνο – αν όχι τον κυρίαρχο, πάντως ισχυρό. Εφόσον συνεχιστεί αυτή η τάση, με σαφείς εμπορικές βλέψεις, ο χαρακτήρας της ελληνομπλογκόσφαιρας θα αλλάξει ριζικά: Θα μοιάσει με τα φθίνοντα σήμερα λαϊκά κανάλια και ταμπλόιντ. Μιλάμε πάντα για τα πιο πολυσύχναστα μπλογκ.

Στην άλλη όχθη, πιθανόν να παραμείνουν ολίγοι, εκλεκτοί, μα οπισθοφύλακες, με λίγες επισκέψεις, οι πρωτοπόροι, όσοι έχτισαν την κρίσιμη μάζα της μπλογκόσφαιρας, συνεισφέροντας ουσιώδες περιεχόμενο, φρέσκια γλώσσα, σύγχρονες φόρμες, προσωπικά στυλ. Αυτή η γενιά των πρωτοπόρων ίσως βγάλει (έχει αρχίσει ήδη…) και τα πρώτα επαγγελματικά στελέχη για τα δικτυακά μέσα δεύτερης και τρίτης γενιάς.

Η εσωστρεφής, μάλλον η αναστοχαστική, διάθεση αφορά ακριβώς αυτούς τους πιο «προχωρημένους» μπλόγκερ, όσους η έρευνα Monthly Review/VPRC βρίσκει τώρα σε δεσπόζουσα θέση: Ανώτερης εκπαίδευσης, με υψηλή εξοικείωση στο δίκτυο και στα νέα μέσα, αριστεροί και σκεπτικιστές, αναγνώστες εφημερίδων. Αυτοί οι σοφιστικέ μπλόγκερ συγκροτούν ήδη μια κοινότητα γραφιάδων και αναγνωστών, αλληλοανθολογούνται, «μπαζάρουν», δηλαδή προτείνουν και προβάλλουν τα πιο προκλητικά κείμενα εγχώριας και διεθνούς παραγωγής, συχνά προσφέρουν συναρπαστικούς σχολιασμούς στα μπλογκ ή στα ανθολόγια (λ.χ. στο buzz.reality-tape.com).

Τα μέλη τούτης της ελίτ, δημιουργοί και αναγνώστες, ιδρυτές και λειτουργοί της φαντασιακής μπλογκοκοινότητας, πιθανότατα θα είναι οι πρώτοι που θα εγκαταλείψουν το μαζικό τετριμμένο μπλόγκινγκ, για να μεταπηδήσουν στο Επόμενο Μέσο, στο Web 3.0, στο Web ν+1. Μάλλον, το Επόμενο Μέσο θα το υλοποιήσει και στελεχώσει η γενιά των τωρινών εφήβων, ψηφιακή – δικτυακή από τα γεννοφάσκια, που ελάχιστα ενδιαφέρεται για το παρόν μπλόγκινγκ και συγκινείται περισσότερο με τα δικτυακά RPG, με τη φαντασία σε πρώτο ρόλο.

Έως ότου δούμε όμως το Επόμενο Μέσο τα μπλογκ θα παρέχουν δυνατότητες και δυναμικό για ανανέωση: Της έκφρασης, της πρόζας, της επικοινωνίας, της κυκλοφορίας ιδεών.​


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2008)

Παρακολουθώ μέσω susbcription στο reader του Google τα εξής:

1) Η Λυδία πολεμά με τον καρκίνο. 

2) Τιπούκειτος.

3) Errata Culinaria.

Επισκέπτομαι και όλα τα γλωσσικά για τα οποία μάς ενημερώνεις στο σχετικό νήμα, αλλά δεν τα έχω σε άμεσο feed.


----------

